# Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV​*
Ich habe gestern gekocht - Fisch natürlich - und dabei hat Franz die Videokamera laufen lassen.

Das Thema war die Herstellung einer einfachen Farce zum "grätenfreien" Fischgenuss und die Herstellung einer schnell zu machenden Grundsoße, die man leicht für verschiedenste Zwecke anpassen kann.

Hier seht ihr dann als erstes, wie einfach man mit dieser Farce Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten machen kann.

Weiteres wie Fischröllchen/Rouladen, überbackener Fisch und die Herstellung von Fischterrinen folgen in weiteren Videos.

Wir wünschen viel Spaß - und dass ihr da vielleicht was mitnehmen könnt für eure Fischzubereitung:

[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuWv86xfBAE


Das wirklich einfache Grundrezept für die Farce:
200 Gramm Fischfleisch, 1 Ei und 200 Gramm Sahne..


Genauso einfach die Grundsoße:
Butter, Lauch- und Karottenwürfel, Weisswein, Fisch- oder Gemüsefond, Sahne, Mondamin zum Binden..


----------



## Seele (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Oh hat d Koch wieder ein Futtervideo verbrochen  

Bassd Jung, nett gmacht, aber der hoißt Fischkiachla 
Nächstes kanst aber auch bei mir kochen, des Filmen kann ich auch übernehmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Du willst Dich ja nur vollstoppen - gibs zu ;-)
Danke ansonsten ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Danke - ja, war etwas stressig dabei noch telenieren nebenher ;-)

Hat ja aber gut geklappt am Ende..


----------



## ghost01 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Klasse gemacht Thomas, danke dafür.


  PS. Lade zu so nem Essen mal Frau Dr. ein, evtl. konvertiert Sie dann zum Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



ghost01 schrieb:


> Klasse gemacht Thomas, danke dafür.


Danke, freut mich!



ghost01 schrieb:


> PS. Lade zu so nem Essen mal Frau Dr. ein, evtl. konvertiert Sie dann zum Angeln.


oooooch nöööööö, eher dann doch nicht....

Kochen und Essen soll ja Spaß und Genuss bringen..


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hab es mir grad angeschaut. Super Video Thomas! #h

Ich koche ebenfalls sehr gerne mit Fisch und bin immer dankbar für neue Anregungen und Ideen. 

Du kannst du gerne mehr Videos von machen :g


----------



## labralehn (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Schönes Video in dem einfach mal das Handwerkliche beim Kochen nahegebracht wurde.

_Bei den Nudeln hätte ich ein paar Blätter Rucola oder Feldsalat dazu gelegt.
Etwas Parmesan darübergerieben.
Vielleicht wären auch ein paar geröstete in Honig karamelisierte Pinienkerne gut gewesen.
Oder einfach Semmelbrössel durch Butter gezogen und über die Nudeln gegeben.
_
Was ich sagen wollte, die Nudeln sehen einfach zu "nackt" aus, da gehört noch etwas dazu.

Wurde die Sauce zum Schluss passiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



labralehn schrieb:


> Schönes Video in dem einfach mal das Handwerkliche beim Kochen nahegebracht wurde.
> 
> Was ich sagen wollte, die Nudeln sehen einfach zu "nackt" aus, da gehört noch etwas dazu.
> 
> Wurde die Sauce zum Schluss passiert?


Soße ist für Nudeln, dann sind sie nicht mehr naggich ;-))

Ausserdem gings ums schmecken , nicht ums aussehen - schön bin ich ja selber ;-))

Ne, ich passier die Soße net, sieht gut aus mit dem Zeug drin....


----------



## labralehn (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Ok Thomas.
Auf die Fischterrine bin ich schon sehr gespannt.

Den Terrinen sagt man im Allgemeinen etwas Geheimnisvolles nach, vermutlich auf Grund dessen, da eigentlich kein Koch gerne seine Rezeptur dafür preisgibt.

Ich bin ein Liebhaber von Wildterrinen, aber mal schauen was uns Thomas mit seiner Fischterrine so bieten kann.

Eine gute Wildterrine bekomme ich eigentlich nur mit Gelantine hin, wie das bei einer Fischterrine ist, weiss ich nicht. Aber vermutlich ähnlich.

Man könnte für eine Fischterrine auch Agar-Agar verwenden (Japanischer Fischleim), so wie es die Asiaten in der Regel tun.
Bin schon gespannt wie Du das machst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Du wirst sehen, wie einfach das ist mit Terrinen.
Wildfarce geht genauso wie Fischfarce auch, gleiches Grundrezept


----------



## acker (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

#6 Danke für Deine / Eure Mühen .
Das werde ich doch mal probieren.

Muß man für die Fischklößchen auch zwingend frischen Fisch nehmen oder darf es da auch die TK Version sein ? 

Danke,
acker


----------



## Kotzi (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Wenn ich da antworten dürfte, ich habe es mal mit selber eingefrorenen Hecht gemacht und da hat es super geklappt. ( Langsam aufgetaut, Zimmertemperatur erreichen lassen, großzügig mit Küchenkrepp umgehen).

Die ganzen Industrie Tk- Waren benutze ich jedoch generell nicht mehr weil
die Filets so mit Wasser geimpft werden das ich mich eher an einen Schwamm erinnert fühle.

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit und das schöne Video, Kochvideos mit Anregungen gerne mehr 

Nur die Soße hätte ich durchpassiert, diese dann nach einiger Zeit zu weichen Gemüsestückchen mag ich in sowas nicht, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Mein einziges Problem ist das ich den Fisch nicht schnell genug mit meinem Zauberstab verarbeitet kriege sodass mir das Eiweiß eher gerinnt als das ich alles gleichmäßig zerkleinert hätte.
Ich kenne das sogar das man den Fisch anfriert, spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Nehmt frischen Fisch.

Beim aufgetauten funktoniert das nicht so gut.

Fertige Klößchen/Buletten kannste aber problemlos frosten .

Für Zauberstab gibt's so Mixaufsätze, mit denen geht das, mit der Zauberstab selber nicht so.

Kalt stellen, auch bis zur Gefriergrenze, nur nicht frosten lassen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Tipp:
Wenn ihr schon meint, gefrosteten Fisch verarbeiten zu wollen, nehmt statt einem Ei zwei Eigelbe pro 200 Gramm.

Wird immer noch nicht so schön wie bei frischem Fisch, sollte aber deutlich besser werden als mit Vollei..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Großes Dankeschön an Thomas!

 Da habe selbst ich als langjähriger Hobbykoch noch viel gelernt.

 #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Das freut mich, danke ;-))


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Freut mich, wenn das Video gefällt #6

Ich war am Anfang etwas skeptisch, ob die Geschichte mit Farce usw. nicht zu kompliziert für ein Video ist - aber wenn man dann bemerkt welche vielfältigen und bis dato häufig noch gar nicht genutzten Möglichkeiten einem ein solches Grundprodukt bietet kann man echt nur sagen, dass es sich lohnt das mal selbst in Angriff zu nehmen, mit Thomas guter Erklärung sollte das ja nun gut hinzukriegen sein #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Noch kennen sie ja nur das erste Video mit Klößchen und Buletten - willste die Zugucker schon anfixen?
)))))


----------



## Franky (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Das Video ist echt mal wieder klasse gelungen. Kochen ist keine Hexerei sondern Handwerk mit "gewusst wie, was und womit" - sauber gemacht, oller Erklärbär! :m
Ick freu ma uffs näxte!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch kennen sie ja nur das erste Video mit Klößchen und Buletten - willste die Zugucker schon anfixen?
> )))))


 
Na dann stelle mal schnell das nächste Video ein! Der Weihnachtsurlaub steht vor der Tür und da hat man Zeit zum Ausprobieren!

Die Klößchen kommen jedenfalls nächstes Wochenende auf den Tisch. 
#g


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Bin jetzt auch zum Ansehen gekommen. Muss sagen Lecker! Werde es gerne Nachkochen.


----------



## MikeJJ (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

dank dir ! schönes Video 

wird genau so die Tage ausprobiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Nur zu - ihr habt ja gesehen, alles nicht so schwierig!!


----------



## labralehn (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo Thomas,
im Video selber hast du aber 2 ganze Eier verwendet.
In der Eingangsbeschreibung steht aber 1 Ei.

Für deine 200/200 Menge was ist nun korrekt an Eier?

Video ab 2:37min zu sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Ganz einfach:
Weil das mehr als 200 Gramm Fisch waren - das Grundrezept stimmt so.

Weil wir aber auch noch weitere Videos mit der Verwendung der Farce an dem Tag gedreht haben, war es eben mehr Fisch als beim Grundrezept..

Demnäxt auch online auf unserem Youtube - Kanal:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch


----------



## labralehn (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Vielen Dank Thomas, nun ergibt das Sinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

gerne ;-))


----------



## labralehn (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Habe das Rezept mit Klößchen gemacht.
Fisch waren Zanderfilets.
In die Klößchenfarce kam nur Salz und Petersilie, als Würze dazu.
Habe die Klößchen dann zu Riesengarnelen als Beilage serviert.
Den Öl-Butter Knoblauch, Weißwein Sud der Riesengarnelen habe ich dann neben die Klößchen gegeben. Alles wunderbar geschmeckt und wird demnächst mal wieder gemacht.

Die Klößchen sind wirklich klasse, sie zergehen fast auf der Zunge. Und trotzdem fallen sie nicht von der Gabel ab, wenn man sie aufspiesst.

Was mir noch gerade eingefallen ist, wie wäre es die Farce in zb. Eiswürfelformen zu schichten. Etwas Farce dann vielleicht etwas Lachs und nochmal Farce und Lachs und zum Schluss noch Farce. Man könnte hier auch variieren und was anderes als Lachs verwenden.

Würde auf jeden Fall optisch gut aussehen.

Die Farce in den Eiswüfelbechern dann in einen Topf mit simmerndem Wasser geben.


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Gutes Video.

Aber da merkt man den Schwaben schon, nich mal zum Kochen käme mir Tetrapack-Rotwein ins Haus


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Ganz einfach:
Die gleichen Leute (und "Fernsehkochkollegen"), die meinen man solle hochwertigen Wein zum Kochen nehmen, schmecken ja angeblich schon bei 2 Grad Temperaturunterschied massive Unterschiede in der Qualität beim gleichen Wein....

Wenn dann der Wein in einen heissen Topp gekippt wird, aufkocht, reduziert wird, bleibt ausser Mineralien, Tannine, Zucker und Säure nicht viel über...

Das hat Tetrapackwein (oft besser als mancher QbA bei uns, davon ab) aber genauso wie die 50-Euro-Buddel....

Und bevor ich den teuren Wein verkoche, trink ich den  lieber - und koch mit dem preiswerten......


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Muss ich dir recht geben, Stimmt alles.

Ich hab ja auch nur ne Abneigung gegen Tetrapaks, nich gegen den Wein darin . Aber das führt hier zu weit. Egal.

Gutes Video.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Gutes Video.


Danngge....
;-))


----------



## labralehn (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hier ein Ergebnis der Fischklößchen mit Zanderfilet, so sahen die bei mir heute aus. Die Masse ergab etwa 18 Klößchen.
Hatte noch die letzten 3 auf einen Teller gelegt. Als Beweis-Foto |kopfkrat








Waren sehr lecker und zergingen auf der Zunge, wie bereis in  			#*30* geschrieben.

Danke nochmal für das tolle Video und die Erläuterungen dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Klasse - und freut mich, dass es Dir geschmeckt hat!


----------



## 42er barsch (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

hallo,

tolles video und lecker gekocht.

ich bin eigentlich, wenn es um frikadellen geht, eher der fleischwolf-fan.
 so eine feine farce als klößchen werde ich demnächst aber mal ausprobieren.

freue mich aufs nächste koch-video.

gruss


----------



## Kunze (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo!

Feines Filmchen. :m

Wird nachgekocht.

Danke für die Mühe die ihr euch gemacht habt. #6


----------



## Skrxnch (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo Thomas,

danke war sehr lehrreich und auch inspirierend mal was neues zu wagen!

Jedoch auf Schlagsahne stehe ich nicht so drauf. Klappt das auch mit saurer Sahne/Schmand/Sauerrahm? 

Was müsste man da evtl. verändern (evtl. weniger Zucker und Salz), oder würdest Du definitiv davon abraten?

LG, Skronch


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Wenn, dann Schmand oder creme fraiche - du brauchst das Fett.
Am besten wird's mit Sahne von der Konsistenz, du kannst auch mit Zitrone oder Limone für etwas Säure abschmecken.


----------



## Skrxnch (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Merci, Creme fraiche hatt ich vergessen.
Wird ausprobiert bei nächster Gelegenheit.
Ich koche auch Wild eher mit Schmand, etc. und nie mit Sahne.
Mag auch keine Preiselbeeren Rotkraut dazu. Also eher etwas deftiger.

Weiter so mit Kochviedeos...!


----------



## volkerm (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo Thomas, ich vertrage körperlich Milchfett nicht. Nach einem gewissen grad bin ich "voll". Was hilft?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Mit Laktoseproblemen oder Milchfettunverträglichkeit hast Du mit dieser Farce schlicht ein Problem, ohne entsprechend Sahne wird die eher "gummiartig".


----------



## daci7 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Die gleichen Leute (und "Fernsehkochkollegen"), die meinen man solle  hochwertigen Wein zum Kochen nehmen, schmecken ja angeblich schon bei 2  Grad Temperaturunterschied massive Unterschiede in der Qualität beim  gleichen Wein....
> 
> Wenn dann der Wein in einen heissen Topp gekippt wird, aufkocht,  reduziert wird, bleibt ausser Mineralien, Tannine, Zucker und Säure  nicht viel über...
> ...



Stimmt so, aber man verkocht ja selten ne ganze Buddel - und da ich  nicht 3x die Woche mit Wein koche (und nicht mit Essig kochen will)  kommt bei mir der gleiche Wein in den Topf wie in den Kopf 

Ansonsten: Morgen wird nachgekocht :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Kann man ja - allerdings hält auch ein geöffneter Tetrapackwein problemlos ein paar Wochen.

Ich trink aber eben lieber etwas mehr vom Guten, als den zu verkochen ;-))

Tipp 1:
Wer wirklich das feine Aroma eines guten Weines bei seiner Soße schmecken  will:
Die Soße mit preiswertem Wein ansetzen und dann etwas von dem guten Tropfen in einen Zerstäuber füllen und direkt vor dem Servieren fein auf die Soße sprühen und dann sofort servieren - minimale Menge für maximalen Effekt, da ist dann nix verkocht, sondern der Geruch (was auch den Geschmack ausmacht, "schmecken" tut man ja nur Sauer, bitter, süß und salzig)...

Tipp 2:
Den Billigwein als Soßenansatz mit etwas Lorbeer und Nelken gut aufkochen, abpassieren und im Kühlschrank aufbewahren - hält fast ewig..


----------



## Grab (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo Thomas,
ich habs dir heute schon auf Youtube geschrieben aber ich weis den Arbeitsaufwansd sehr zu schätzen, immerhin steckt da schon ganz schön was dahinter. 
Tolle Videos und weiter so! :m
PS
ich bin Österreicher un habe keine Probleme mit deinem Dialekt |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



Grab schrieb:


> PS
> ich bin Österreicher un habe keine Probleme mit deinem Dialekt |supergri




Siehste!!


----------



## Allround-Angler (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, ich vertrage körperlich Milchfett nicht. Nach einem gewissen grad bin ich "voll". Was hilft?



Geh in den Bioladen oder Reformhaus, da gibt es Sojasahne. Heutzutage gibt es fast alles in vegetarisch, vegan, weizenfrei, michlfrei, koscher, halal, etc...#h


----------



## Esox_Lucius (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Also ich glaub ne Veloute' mit Fischfond, Sahne und nem Schuss Pernod wäre einfacher gewesen und schmeckt mindestens genauso gut... ganz schön viel Arbeit für ne Grundsoße..xD son abenteuerliches Rezept hab ich noch nie gesehen....xD


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



Esox_Lucius schrieb:


> son abenteuerliches Rezept hab ich noch nie gesehen....xD



Das freut mich doch, wenn das für Dich neu war - dass Du ne Veloute (Mehlschwitze) aber ca. 20 Minuten durchkochen solltest, da solltest Du drandenken.

Und wenn Du das Gemüse weglässt ist, ist das im Video auch nix Anderes, ausser dass Weisswein (neutraler, vielseitiger verwendbar) statt Pernod drin ist und mit Mondamin statt mit Mehlschwitze gebunden (weniger "Masse" als Mehlschwitze) ..


----------



## Esox_Lucius (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das freut mich doch, wenn das für Dich neu war - dass Du ne Veloute (Mehlschwitze) aber ca. 20 Minuten durchkochen solltest, da solltest Du drandenken.
> 
> Und wenn Du das Gemüse weglässt ist, ist das im Video auch nix Anderes, ausser dass Weisswein (neutraler, vielseitiger verwendbar) statt Pernod drin ist und mit Mondamin statt mit Mehlschwitze gebunden (weniger "Masse" als Mehlschwitze) ..


Das mag sein aber den Wein musst du ja eigentlich auch erstmal um die Hälfte reduzieren und wenn du erst ordentlich Butter in den Topf haust um das Gemüse anzuschwitzen und dann danach noch Wein, Fond und nen ganzen Becher Sahne zugibst, macht es die ganze Sache auch nicht leichter, Masse hin oder her... auch wenn du die Veloute' 20 min kochen musst, bin ich der Ansicht, dass diese genauso vielseitig verwendbar ist, weil es sich dort ja um die Grundsoße im klassichen Sinne handelt. Dort brauchst du keinen Wein, weniger Sahne und es ist kein Gemüse erforderlich wie du sicherlich weist, das macht die ganze Sache einfacher und schneller, weil du kein Gemüse schälen und schneiden musst. Die Konsistenz kannst du trotzdem genauso wie bei deiner "Grundsoße" mit der Menge an Fond bestimmen. Der Pernod dient diesbezüglich nur zur Abrundung und sollte nicht vorschmecken, soll heißen, 2cl auf 1l sind völlig ausreichend. Es muss ja nicht mal Pernod sein Küstennebel oder andere Anissee gehen genauso gut. So kannst du genauso einfach fachlich korrekt Soßen und Suppen abwandeln und das zu einem günstigerem Preis und weniger Arbeitsaufwand. Poste doch mal eine gute Weißweinschaumsoße mit Redkution, diese wäre bestimmt auch intressant. Nichts für ungut aber ich finde das Rezept oben ist irgendwie sone Kreuzung aus beidem... und du als Koch hast ja bestimmt auch den Anspruch die Rezepte fachlich korrekt rüberzubringen, aber ich finde ein paar Sachen fehlen halt oder könnten etwas in der ihrer fachlichen Erklärung und Darstellung verbessert werden. Es wäre immer noch genauso einfach die Rezepte dann zu Hause nachzukochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Darfst Du gerne alles so machen....

Auch mit Pernod/Anis, was in keiner Grundsoße was verloren hat....

Frag Franz, der das gefilmt hat:
Inkl. Gemüse schneiden (auf was man auch verzichten kann) dauert die Soße vielleicht grade mal 5 Minuten..

Veloute hat man mal vor 30 Jahren verwendet, heute müssen die das zwar noch lernen in der Berufsschule, verwendet wird das kaum noch...


Aber nur zu, wie gesagt, jeder wie er mag...

PS:
Was soll (technisch oder geschmacklich) eine Weissweinreduktion bei einer Fischsoße bringen, was man nicht anders/einfacher erreichen könnte??


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Veloute hat man mal vor 30 Jahren verwendet, heute müssen die das zwar noch lernen in der Berufsschule, verwendet wird das kaum noch...



Kenn ich auch so, diese "Mehlpampen" werden heute kaum noch verwendet.
Eure Kochvideos sind wirklich immer sehr nett anzuschauen, wie ich bereits mal schrieb, angenehm unprätentiös.
Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, daß Angler meist keine Hausmänner bzw. Köche sind, auch wenn es viele einschlägige Trööts gibt, aber ich würde mal behaupten, zwei Drittel der User hier sind maximal Gelegenheitsköche und da sind doch solche Basics genau das Richtige.
Einzig beim Wein würde ich auf die Pappe verzichten und wenigstens ein-zwei Steine mehr in die Hand nehmen.
Man kann sich natürlich streiten, inwieweit man einen teureren Wein hernach noch schmeckt, aber ich habe mal gelernt, der Wein, den man zum Essen trinkt, den sollte man auch für die Soße verwenden.
Wann kommt eigentlich das nächste Filmchen? Zu den Feiertagen hätte man doch für den unbeweibten Fischer mal 'nen Vogel in die Röhre schiebn können ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Fischterrine zubereiten z. B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277012


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Ahja, schon drauf gewartet.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zu den Feiertagen hätte man doch für den unbeweibten Fischer mal 'nen Vogel in die Röhre schiebn können ;-)


Wem Du was in die Röhre schiebst, bleibt doch auch Dir überlassen....
:q:q:q


----------



## Lazarus (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Ich hab mir das Video angesehen vielen Dank dafür!
Es ist schön, jemandem bei dem zuzusehen, was er am besten kann. |rolleyes

Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit dem Rezept: Die Frau meint, dass da zu viel Sahne (Fett) drin ist, die Kids stoßen sich am Wein. Also kann ich die Klößchen leider erst dann nachkochen, wenn ich mal alleine bin.

Kann man die Soße statt mit Alkohol eigentlich auch mit einem anderen Geschmacksträger machen? Einfach den Wein rauslassen wird nicht funktionieren, oder doch?


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Die Fischbuletten werd ich mal im nächsten Jahr ausprobieren. 

Danke für das schöne Video dazu.

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Etwas Zitronen- oder Limonensaft statt Wein geht auch..


----------



## flor61 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo Thomas,

danke für den Film.

Das mit der Sahne in der Boulette werde ich testen. Mein letzter Versuch war zu trocken und hat mir nicht geschmeckt.

flor61


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Nur zu, wird schmecken (wenn du nix falsch machs ;-))))


----------



## columbus (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, ich vertrage körperlich Milchfett nicht. Nach einem gewissen grad bin ich "voll". Was hilft?




Probier es mal mit Crush-Eis beim Mixen, geht dann vll wie beim Fleischer wenn er die Bockwurstmasse kuttert. Zur Bindung evt. noch mehr Semmelbrösel. Wird dann zwar nicht so schmackhaft sein wie beim Thomas sollte aber auch funtzen.


----------



## Forellenberti (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo,

ich wollte mir gerade das Video zur Fischfarce ansehen, aber es ging nicht:c

Ist es nicht mehr verfügbar?

Gruss Forellenberti


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Hab gleich geguckt - bei mir gehts..

Hier mal der Link, versuchs nochmal:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuWv86xfBAE&list=UUPeTQdcAH9JdAfEAXFDDR2w

Geht  das sonst noch bei jemand nicht?

Ansonsten dürftest Du wein Problem bei Dir haben..


----------



## Cormoraner (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Moin Thomas,
Cooles einfaches Video, kann mir vorstellen das es gut schmeckt. Zwei Fragen habe ich aber.

1. Wenn ich nun mal Brassen oder Ploetzen hernehmen will, wie gehe ich da ran?

Kopf ab, Flossen ab, Schuppen ab, Ausnehmen und dann direkt klein schneiden und pürieren?

2. Buletten ohne Zwiebel gibt es in meinen Augen nicht. Kann ich die Zwiebel einfach der Farce bei Mengen kurz vorm Braten sowie du es mit den Kapern machst?

Lg und Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Fische (egal welche) filetieren und dann kleinschneiden.

Zwiebeln oder Schalotten kann man roh verwenden, dann seeeeeehr fein würfeln und einfach mit in die Masse geben vor dem formen.

Oder in etwas Butter andünsten oder anschmoren oder braun braten (je nach Geschmack), man kann auch etwas Rauchspeck dazu geben.

WICHTIG:
Bevor man angedünstete Zwiebeln in die Masse gibt, müssen diese komplett abgekühlt sein.


----------



## labralehn (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



> 1. Wenn ich nun mal Brassen oder Ploetzen hernehmen will, wie gehe ich da ran?
> 
> Kopf ab, Flossen ab, Schuppen ab, Ausnehmen und dann direkt klein schneiden und pürieren?


Ich würde die Fische erst noch filetieren.



> 2. Buletten ohne Zwiebel gibt es in meinen Augen nicht. Kann ich die  Zwiebel einfach der Farce bei Mengen kurz vorm Braten sowie du es mit  den Kapern machst?


Es handelt sich hier um eine Farce. 
Dabei wird im allgemeinen "fein" gearbeitet, 
ist nicht mit Hackfleisch zu vergleichen.
Eher mit Wurst. 

Wenn du Fischbulleten willst dann drehe alles durch den Fleischwolf 
und forme dann deine Buletten daraus, 
da kannst du auch die Zwiebeln mit dazu geben, so wie sie sind.

Ich weis du wolltest eine Antwort von Thomas haben, ich habe einfach mal das Wort ergriffen.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir gutes Gelingen und viele Fische beim Angeln.

Ps:
Ok der Chef hat schon geantwortet ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

net schlecht -. überschnitten ;-)


----------



## labralehn (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Wenn`s dem Fragensteller hilft, umso besser.

Musste noch einige derbe Rechtschreibfehler beheben, fast bin ich schon ein Schwabe nach dem Motto "wir können alles ausser Hochdeutsch" :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

passt scho!


----------



## Cormoraner (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Danke fuer die Antworten. Brassen und Rotfedern filetieren? Das geht doch kaum so das noch etwas vom Fisch über bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Messer richtig scharf machen, größre Fische fangen ;-)

Ab 15 cm kann man wirklich (mit etwas Übung) problemlos filetieren..


----------



## labralehn (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Zum Filetieren verwende ich meist ein Messer mit biegsamer Klinge. Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, es muss richtig scharf sein, das Messer wohlgemerkt.

Wenns optimal ist dann kann man den Fisch mit einem richtig scharfen Messer ohne Kraft aufzuwenden, einfach filetieren.

Einfach vom Kopf (ok ab den Kiemen) bis zur Schwanzflosse, immer auf der Rückengräte, in einem durch mit dem scharfen Messer.

Ist so wie wenn man durch eine DIN A4 Seite mit dem Messer schneidet.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



labralehn schrieb:


> Musste noch einige derbe Rechtschreibfehler beheben, fast bin ich schon ein Schwabe nach dem Motto "wir können alles ausser Hochdeutsch" :q


Höh, bass bloß uff was D'sagsch!
Wir Schwaben sind doch keine Legastheniker! 
Im Gegenteil ist das Mittelhochdeutsch (von dem die Sprache, die Du eigentl. zu sprechen glaubst,  abgeleitet wurde) z. T.  sogar aus dem Schwäbisch entwickelt! 



Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

so isch dees........
Kuldursprooch.


----------



## labralehn (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



> Höh, bass bloß uff was D'sagsch!


Kann das mal bitte jemand übersetzen, ich verstehe nur "Bahnhof" #q

Mit dem Ausrufezeichen am Ende, war das nichts Gutes oder?

Irgendwie ist die schwäbische Mundart nicht mein Metije, Saarländisch oder Luxemburgisch (Lëtzebuergesch) ist mir da irgendwie angenehmer.



> Gesendet von meinem Optimus 2X mit Tapatalk 2


Soviel Optimus hätte auch mal gerne, daß man es gleich 2x senden muss, aber was bitte zum Geier ist "Tapatalk 2"?


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Frei übersetzt: Hüte Deine Zunge und paß auf, was Du sagst! 
Und bei dem letzten Beitrag wird deutlich,dass Verständnismangel ganz schnell zu Diskriminierung werden kann!
Und mein Handy heißt 2ix nicht 2mal


----------



## labralehn (1. November 2014)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*



> Frei übersetzt: Hüte Deine Zunge und paß auf, was Du sagst!



Ich habe gar keine Lautsprecher an meinem MAC und wenn dann wären die eh auf off.
Guter Witz - |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Es geht halt nichts über eine gute Anleitung. Musste das eben mal wieder ausgraben, denn morgen Abend ist Fischklößchen-Suppe angesagt


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

)))))


----------



## Ørret (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Das beste in der Küche ist der Kasten Jever....:m
Der Schwabe hat Geschmack#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Durschd!


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

Morgen gibt's "Hecht Badischer Art" Zwei in der Röhre. Hoffentlich reicht der Speck! Wein ist genügend da.:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Fischfarce, Fischsoße, Fischklößchen und Fischbuletten - AnglerboardTV*

#6#6#6


----------

